# Native aquarium - darters



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

I've just started researching native aquaria, and darters really stood out to me. However, I live in Central California and haven't found any species that are in my area. Am I missing something, or are they only found in the Midwest and Eastern US?

Also, this may be a stupid question, but if I can't collect them in my area, where can I get some?

Has anyone here ever kept darters, and is it fun?

Thanks, guys!


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

A friend from our fish club gave me a pair of rainbow darters for my 50 gallon native tank. They are cool fish. The male is quite colorful. 









You can find lots of info on native fish at this web site:
http://forum.nanfa.org/index.php?showforum=2

There are some dealers that will ship and I've seen them for sale on aquabid.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Is it true that they can turn their heads?


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a darter tank. I had rainbows, greensides, johnny's, blacksides, orangethroated, and sand dartrs. Yes they are awesome. They love the current as they live in the riffles and runs of streams. I got mine from an electrofishing unit, but you can catch them with a seine.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Dont know about Darters in California, but you can get all you want from Brian at 
BT Darters

They are very cool, hop around and perch on objects, do turn their heads, and act like little humming birds.

Very cool little fish.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

cold water right?


----------



## NativeKeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

no heater is required under normal circumstances


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm somewhat confused as to why more of us do not keep natives. We have some pretty amazing fish available in our local water ways.

Brindled madtom (_Noturus miurus_) 









Cardinal shiner (_Luxilus cardinalis__









Bluehead Shiner (_Pteronotropis hubbsi_) 









Northern Studfish (_Fundulus catenatus_)









Dollar Sunfish (_Lepomis marginatus_)









Southern Redbelly Dace (_P. erythrogaster _)


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

well the sunfish get pretty large, i like small mouth bass as well, those would be neat to have

i don't even know where to get some of those fish, i would love a cold water tank


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## NativeKeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

you can catch them yourselves in your local waters, not all species are available in your location, but you can buy them from breeders, zimmermans fish, sachs aquaculture, BT Darters, Jonahs Aquarium, etc.


----------

